# Dream Setup



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

So I was browsing the Cabelas predator hunting catalog and I got to dreaming. So I was wondering what would everyone's dream hunting setup as far as gear goes be. Money is no object in this, just you pick exactly what you would want from top to bottom. I'll give a breakdown.

Boots/Socks
Base layers
Outer layer pants
Outer layer tops 
Gloves
Hat/neck gator If you wear these
Seat 
Rifle
Optic
Bipod/shooting sticks 
Calls
Extra gear I haven't thought of

I am terrible about this stuff, I am always looking for something new or better. So I'm always switching gear trying to find what works for me best. I would love to have a segway with off road tires for the really long walks, but I'm getting a bit ridiculous I know but a guy can dream right? Let's hear your guys picks and I'll share mine after I get some feed back.... Someone might give me a better idea.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

This is what I carry and use, with a few upgrades. The less I have to tote, the better.

<<<See picture to left

Rocky Snake Boots (for obvious reasons)

Summertime no base layer, winter a thin spandex top and bottom

6 pocket field pants in Mossy Oak Brush

Button up long sleeve shirt in Realtree Max 1

Cheap cotton gloves with the fingers cut off short (they're going to wear out quickly anyway)

Boonie Hat (always, well most always) with Shemagh on cold days

Face mask (1/2 face/mesh) in Realtree Max-1

No Seat

Lightweight A-bolt Browning 22-250

Vortex Viper rifle scope-upgraded from my old Redfield

Primos Tall Trigger Tripod-upgraded from bi-pod

Foxpro CS24C-upgraded from Firestorm-with bandolier carrier

2 Hand calls from various makers

A couple folding knives

Camera-in belt pouch

5 extra rounds of 22-250 in a cloth ammo pouch

A great pension and 401K, with all the time in the world to ramble from state to state hunting predators, with unlimited access to all the private land this side on the Atlantic, and a sleeping bag.

Yep, that should bout cover it.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Boots/Socks - lightweight Merrells
Base layers - None ever (I get hot quick!)
Outer layer pants - Walmart special camo jeans (realtree pattern)
Outer layer tops - long sleeve lightweight in realtree pattern in summer, lightweight ghillie in winter.
Gloves - camo gloves from Lowes
Hat/neck gator - baseball cap & full face mask all the time. 
Seat - Turkey gobbler chair or tripod stool depending on area.
Rifle - Ruger SR 556 or Tikka T3 Lite in 30-06
Optic - Vortex Diamondback 3-9x44
Bipod/shooting sticks - mono-pod or nothing.
Calls - rarely use my FoxPro, mainly use Ed's hand calls now. I like the up close action of them coming right at you!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I guess this is my dream setup , cause it's what I got , and I am content with it.

boots danner pronghorn, socks, cheap walmart

base layer, none

pants wranglers,if cold fleece lined

long sleeve shirt and generally just a flannel shirt or a coat will do me,rarely bother with camo but do wear earth tones

glove ,thin cotton

baseball cap

seat ,buttocks

rifle, .223 ruger m77 with 3x9 leopould vx-2

calls, hand calls. have several from various folks off this site and love haydells baby cottontail, coyotes here go crazy for it

no sticks, just shoot off my knees for a rest


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think over 40 yrs I might have all the equipment. BUT ! my dream setup would be STUPID predators, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm with Ed. After so many years I'm fairly well set, the things I have, other than the CS24C arent necessarily cutting edge, but I've yet to have any coyotes complain. My biggest decisions are which hand calls to take and which rifle. It's not as easy a choice as it sounds between 4 calibers, 5 rifles, 2 shotguns and probably about 75-80 hand calls it can take a few minutes to choose.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll give it a try.

"Darn Tuff Socks" Muck artic pros 
Under Armor base layer whichever weight appropriate
As far as dream outerwear I'm still undecided
Gloves I use Glomits 
Hat same as outerwear still not decided
I'm happy with the Cabelas tripod seat
I have dream rifle
Dream optic http://www.schmidtundbender.de/en/new-products/3-27x56-pm-ii-high-power-digital-bt.html
Bog pod maybe
Calls I got the Boss Dog at the end of last year but haven't ran it yet, plus all my had calls.
And like I said some form of quite transportation to the long sets


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

!!!!!!! ..... Lasik surgery and a new pair of hearing aids..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lmao.....


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

TheDuckMaster said:


> !!!!!!! ..... Lasik surgery and a new pair of hearing aids..............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What he said if I read that right!!


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Growing up we got the Herters catalogue because I made some money tying flies and selling them to the bait shop. herters had feathers and bobbins. From that catalogue the only thing I wanted was a mallardtone closed read for calling fox. By the time I was 10 I had made enough money on muskrats I ordered one. Still have it and it still calls in a few coyotes here in Iowa.

My point being there is so many gimmicks out there, Then callers have the pressure of the videos and advertisements saying you need this and that. Fact is the dream setup (as elluded to earlier ) is learn to call. When you are confident in your setup knowledge and calling have 3 responding after 5-6 stands, then go for the dream stuff to see if it makes a difference in success.

I speak from experience as in my youth in 1966 I had a .22 rifle, homemade shooting sticks, coveralls, stocking cap, leather boots covered with 5 buckle overshoes and cotton gloves. With the exception of the rifle and the sticks the rest were my farm clothes for doing chores.

I still more or less operate that way because I have learned when you're confident in you calling, tracking and location techniques you know if the predator hears you it will come.

Save your money for reloading equipment, gasoline and what really counts. After all have you ever noticed African guides, while the client has on all the popular camo, optics, and footwear. they wear what they wear every day and more then not shooting sticks are chopped from some local scrub. There guns are beat up hand me downs.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good stuff, Larry!


----------

